# Q: My Avast just blocked HTML:Iframe-inf virus/worm, now what?



## Stefson (Nov 9, 2008)

I was browsing with firefox just now, and I came upon a site (through google) I haven't visited in a long time, but which I tought was to be trusted.

So I clicked on the link through google, and the Avast scanner popped up stating the warning you see in the attachment (or the screenshot hosted on flickr it you fancy it: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2567/3746850517_03986e49f8_o.jpg)

So my questions are:

- Avast said not to panic, by pressing *'Abort connection ' (Connectie afbreken)* it would stop the virus before downloading the file to my computer (which i offcourse did).
Can i be confident that the file did not find it's way on to my computer?

- Second, it is a virus/worm? The file name (bestandsnaam) it blocked came from *h**tp://netter.nl/mint/?js*
Is mint not some software to analyse visitor statistics etc? Could this be a false alert?

First time i came upon this. Should i alert the webmaster?


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

> First time i came upon this. Should i alert the webmaster?


Did this happen on a computer you were/are using at work or your home computer?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Posted and answered here

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=47043.0

Please do not cross post at several forums - it just causes confusion and a waste of resources.


----------

